# Best cage for mice?



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

I am in the process of looking at getting mice and I was wondering what cage was recommended for them which was secure and spacious enough. I've been told cages for dwarf hamsters are best but wondered people's thoughts. 

Any help would be great please?


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Savic mickey 2XL. Huge door, good sturdy quality bars and fastening, 7mm bar spacing. Keep an eye on amazon because every now and then it comes down to a low price. There are others like it such as the barney on zooplus but I can't vouch for the quality.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Cages : Kevin 82 Extra Narrow Bar Hamster & Mouse Cage : www.LittlePetWarehouse.co.uk - The UK's Small Pet Specialists - The place to buy amazing products for your pet online

On offer so nearly half the price of the savic.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

People have mentioned before that the kevin and barney etc are good cages so it might be worth buying one of those. The Kevin is just the same as the mickey 2xl but the door opens up and not down. It's sold out though. The sides joints look flimsy and I don't like the plastic clips that hold the base down at the sides - god knows why there's one at the front. I might post a review and photos of the savic at some point so you can see why I like it so much.


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd really appreciate a review  On the Savic Mickey 2xl, wouldn't the wire second level hurt their feet?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

BeckyC said:


> I am in the process of looking at getting mice and I was wondering what cage was recommended for them which was secure and spacious enough. I've been told cages for dwarf hamsters are best but wondered people's thoughts.
> 
> Any help would be great please?


How many will you be thinking of keeping in one cage?
Have you considered a bin cage?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

BeckyC said:


> I'd really appreciate a review  On the Savic Mickey 2xl, wouldn't the wire second level hurt their feet?


I've got this cage for my dwarf hamsters and I just took the wire shelf out, it's easily removed when you take the top off the plastic bottom or you could just cover it with some grassy mats or something similar. They are good strong cages though, easy to clean and room for toys.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I think the Kevin is sturdier than it looks in those pics. I know a few hamster owners who have them and they give good reviews.

Here's a better pic I found:










I have absolutely no idea why its so huge but on the plus side at least you can see it clearly:lol:


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> How many will you be thinking of keeping in one cage?
> Have you considered a bin cage?


I was thinking two maybe three? I am not sure what is a good number really. I am not aware of what a bin cage is actually.


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

Wobbles thank you for that! It does look spacious


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I have absolutely no idea why its so huge but on the plus side at least you can see it clearly:lol:


Fook Wobbles, thats a firkin massive hammie, my dog has just shat herself :laugh:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

BeckyC said:


> I was thinking two maybe three? I am not sure what is a good number really. I am not aware of what a bin cage is actually.


This > http://www.petforums.co.uk/1062612849-post547.html is a bin cage. I made it for my mice, 5 girls.
I got the tub from staples , its a 64litre size. The mesh was bought from b & Q and then I cut a hole in both sides of the tub with a soldering iron and then attached the mesh on the inside using screws and bolts. The whole thing cost £30.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Fook Wobbles, thats a firkin massive hammie, my dog has just shat herself :laugh:


Nah, this is what you call massive:










My own pictures come out ok, but images seem to go massive. I have no idea why.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

If its 3 does a Kios would be good for them, I keep single bucks in them and they have loads of space, my group of does are in a meshed over rabbit cage


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

I've just ordered a kios for my future dwarves.
Ferplast Kios Mouse Cage Ferplast Small Animal Homes for Sale
Think this is cheapest at moment


----------

